# Cold Weather Milling



## HomeBody (Nov 13, 2013)

Do logs mill any different when it's cold? Is a "frozen" log easier or harder to cut with a CSM? Gary


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 13, 2013)

I have done it with little to no problems both with my CSM and the woodmizer. The biggest thing I found is that dirt and grime are frozen to the logs pretty good making them difficult to clean before milling. Watch for embedded stones, mud, etc so you don't ruin blades.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2013)

I resisted opening this thread as long as I could thinking you were gonna show images of humans actually milling logs in severe cold weather. That not being the case, I can honestly say I've never had to mill so bad that I actually milled frozen logs. Praise the Almighty.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 13, 2013)

like this I was gonna post some pix of snow and milling all in the same pix but I didn't think your warm weather eyes could handle it with out being frightened to death.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 13, 2013)

I have milled when it is cold or freezing, it is doable with a csm. The more moisture in the wood the more sharpening you will do, it is a little hard on the chains. Then there's the bar oil, this is the only time I want a thinner oil for the bar. My mill set up uses a gravity aux oiler, I often thin that bar oil down with diesel fuel to get it to flow. I also save my black plastic oil jugs and reuse them, set em in the sun and let the sun warm them up to thin the bar oil. Milling is hard on bars and chains as it is, getting oil to the same is very important.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 14, 2013)

I milled a walnut log yesterday. It was in the lower 20's. Sun and no wind so it wasn't too bad weather wise. The wood cut okay but didn't seem to have as smooth of a cut as usual. Had a fresh chain too. I'll keep an eye on the oil flow to the chain. Bar oil level went down at the usual rate. Gary


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 14, 2013)

I light my burn barrel and drink extra coffee....



Scott (Smokey the Bear is awesome) B


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 15, 2013)

If you are running a band mill use windshield washer fluid for blade lube so it won't freeze. Before had my mill I hired some milled in the winter, we picked our days. Frozen wood cuts harder for sure but if it is winter cut wood up here in snow country it is spotless clean as all of the skid roads are a frozen super highway.


Of course if you cut it in the winter and mill it in the spring or summer it is still clean and you can get Kevin to come out and help.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

